# james Llewellin almost 4 weeks out.



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

James had a workout at denys world gym teesside, today. Looking amazingly better than 3 weeks ago, i captured him on my mobile phone. So not the sharpest of images, but enough to see the new james emerging. enjoy, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Impressive, but that is expected with him lol!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks amazingly thick in that most muscular


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Fair play...looking good !


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Some added mass on them bones.....EXCELLENT !!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

hilly said:


> looks amazingly thick in that most muscular


Looks a killer...


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

wow. nice


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Unit!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

looks awesome!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

anyone know who he will be up against???


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> anyone know who he will be up against???


Eduardo Correa is supposedly competing, not sure about others.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ares1 said:


> *Eduardo Correa* is supposedly competing, not sure about others.


is he good??

any pics??


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Looking heavily muscled, James: and in good nick.

Looking forward to seeing your further progress.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> Looking heavily muscled, James: and in good nick.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your further progress.


kiss ar5e

xxx


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> is he good??
> 
> any pics??


he came 3rd at the olympia 202 showdown last year.

http://www.correabodybuilder.com/


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ares1 said:


> he came 3rd at the olympia 202 showdown last year.
> 
> http://www.correabodybuilder.com/


fck!!!!

yeah pretty good:lol: :lol:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

jw007 said:


> fck!!!!
> 
> yeah pretty good:lol: :lol:


Do a google image search for his name, with your "safesearch" off.

Maybe more suite to the AL though, he has his gammon dagger out etc...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

coldo said:


> Do a google image search for his name, with your "safesearch" off.
> 
> Maybe more suite to the AL though, he has his gammon dagger out etc...


You know when you caught thierry out.. :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

coldo said:


> Do a google image search for his name, with your "safesearch" off.
> 
> Maybe more suite to the AL though, he has his gammon dagger out etc...


what he does porn or some sh1t??

Well he must be chastised and punished as gives BBing a bad name:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Dont know about the "Gammon dagger" but his arms are fcuking X rated!!!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Rocho said:


> Dont know about the "Gammon dagger" but his arms are fcuking X rated!!!!


 mg:


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

jw007 said:


> kiss ar5e
> 
> xxx


 ha ha so true :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Rocho said:


> Dont know about the "Gammon dagger" but his arms are fcuking X rated!!!!


jesus christ! :confused1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

202?!? Really....WOW


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Really looking forward to seeing James on the day. Doesnt really matter what people look like at the moment (obviously within reason) but i do know James will not leave any stone unturned and is def on a mission.

Fivos


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

My god he looks so much different to 7/8 weeks ago. I can't believe how much has come off in the run up. I am obviously learning alot here, just how quickly one can lose fat and the skin tightens up so much, I had no idea.

Wow, get some James.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Rocho said:


> Dont know about the "Gammon dagger" but his arms are fcuking X rated!!!!


IMO should have won the 202

henry is imbalanced and english just isnt nice to look at - this guy has it all


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Rocho said:


> Dont know about the "Gammon dagger" but his arms are fcuking X rated!!!!


foooooooook me awesome tricep shot there


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Rocho said:


> Dont know about the "Gammon dagger" but his arms are fcuking X rated!!!!


Holy f*ck!!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

coldo said:


> Do a google image search for his name, with your "safesearch" off.
> 
> Maybe more suite to the AL though, he has his gammon dagger out etc...


just happened to stummble across this did you by accident :whistling:

james looks amazing as always be great to see him next to ed again its was ed 1st and james 5th if i remember right at that arnold classic, lets see if james is closer now


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Glen where do you think henry is unbalanced?? I'm not a massive fan of henry but we were at the show and there was no denying he'd definitely brought hid legs up slot. He possibly wasn't as sharp as previous years but still should have beaten English. Correa and dugdale were looking great too. Let's not forget lee priest will be back too...

Anyway, James looks to have made some great improvements and hopefully CNP will sort me a photoshoot with him sometime soon!! Keep up the great work.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

nice work james you look great, good luck at the show....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

looking outstanding James,long time fan of your physique as have mentioned many times in the past 

on a side,watched your dvd the other night and really enjoyed it,Matt does nothing but talk constantly tho,surprisedyou could get a word in :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> IMO should have won the 202
> 
> henry is imbalanced and english just isnt nice to look at - this guy has it all


Including awesome gyno and a really small cock!!

James, just ask him back stage has someone stolen his cock as the one he's got on t'internet is friggin tiny, should throw him off his game. I trust though yours is bigger than that 4-5 inch weener.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BillC said:


> *Including awesome gyno and a really small cock!!*
> 
> James, just ask him back stage has someone stolen his cock as the one he's got on t'internet is friggin tiny, should throw him off his game. I trust though yours is bigger than that 4-5 inch weener.


meowww

such a b1tch lol

BUT hes not ginger:whistling:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

bigjonny said:


> ha ha so true :thumb:


As always

:whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

if you look carefully at the second pic of James you can see a little.................

smile:thumb:


----------



## AnneP (Aug 30, 2008)

Good improvements, James! :thumbup1: Best of luck!

Other names besides Correa in that class.. I heard also Phoenix winner Roc Shabazz will be competing and Swedish Pierre Chamoun will make his pro debut at this show ( Pierre posing 5 weeks out - *LINK* )

EDIT - oh, they do have started to update competitor list on Ifbbpro.com - http://www.ifbbpro.com/events/2010-europa-show-of-champions-contest-information/ )


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

keep up the hard work james.

looking good mate.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

jw007 said:


> fck!!!!
> 
> yeah pretty good:lol: :lol:


kiss ar$e

xxx

:lol:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Saw james early doors at the world gym almost 3 weeks out, didnt take any pics, but another major improvement was evident. If all goes well he should be in the shape of his life, and with neil hill in his corner why not. Hope to capture some images in a weeks time, as he hones in. myb:thumbup1: james 7 weeks out and 4 weeks out


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

glen danbury said:


> IMO should have won the 202
> 
> henry is imbalanced and english just isnt nice to look at - this guy has it all


x 2. Exactly what i thought when i seen someone bring his name up....

I also believe Shawn Ray ad Flex Wheeler had him 1st too.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BillC said:


> Including awesome gyno and a really small cock!!
> 
> James, just ask him back stage has someone stolen his cock as the one he's got on t'internet is friggin tiny, should throw him off his game. I trust though yours is bigger than that 4-5 inch weener.


Don't think anyone cares about his cock size, unless that's what does it for you? :lol:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that has given me support and encouragement over the last 14 weeks of my diet. It's been the toughest yet for a number of reasons but this one really has been hard graft especially over the last 14 days which were spent with Neil in deepest darkest Wales!!

I have been through some incredibly dark times on this diet BUT I have emerged the other end.....Just about intact and raring to go. I fly out in the middle of my depletion this sunday and compete at the pre judge on the friday and the finals on the sat afternoon. 3 weeks ago there was an 80% possibility that I would have to pull out but Neil has been incredible; cooking my food (not enough of it though!), doing cardio with me and hammering me in the gym 5-6 times a week. In short I couldn't have got where I have without him.

Today my carbs are higher and I have some steak and eggs to look forward to tonight before I start depleting tomorrow (although I feel fcukin depleted already haha!!).

Just so you know I have set up a new Facebook account under 'Pro James Llewellin' and will be closing my other one in the next few days. So anyone that wants to be added, you now know where to find me.

I will be updating FB and here every day now and also here on UKM

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/78350-road-my-2010-pro-debut-james-llewellin.html

I'll also be posting photos up during the coming week so you can hopefully see the changes as I carb up and dry out.

Many thanks again to everyone. Love ya guys!!

J


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Good luck James


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

As a lot of you will be aware, james got a top 4 placing in an excellent field. Posting two pics of him onstage. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocho said:


> Dont know about the "Gammon dagger" but his arms are fcuking X rated!!!!


Wow thats some ridiculously developed tricep right there.

To the o.p. tho looking massive, in great shape, huge arms.


----------

